# Southern Counties Cat Club Show 2011



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello all! So, who's going to be at the Southern Counties Cat Club Show in Reading later this month? It would be nice to say hello to some forum folks when I'm there! xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I am, not with a cat but with a friend and her cat.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

We were thinking of popping over to say hi to BSH and his gorgeous cats.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

I am planing on going along with Darwin, my blue boy. Willow my black silver tabby is off the show circuit now. She is just too small to compete in the adult neuter class and her coat is apparently "flat and lacking density"! I am doubting Darwin is going to be a show cat either but we going along for the fun. It maybe his "swan song" at cat shows unless he blooms as a neuter. Never mind, I love 'em 

Hopefully catch some of you there.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

BSH said:


> I am planing on going along with Darwin, my blue boy. Willow my black silver tabby is off the show circuit now. She is just too small to compete in the adult neuter class and* her coat is apparently "flat and lacking density"*! I am doubting Darwin is going to be a show cat either but we going along for the fun. It maybe his "swan song" at cat shows unless he blooms as a neuter. Never mind, I love 'em
> 
> Hopefully catch some of you there.


 The colouring on her is stunning. Flat? Lacking density? WTF!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> The colouring on her is stunning. Flat? Lacking density? WTF!


 
Well I agree, she is a stunner! To be honest I have little idea what the judges are looking for, but on advice of her breeder she is having "time out" to mature. I may show her again one day, we'll see.

I did get them as pets so I am not at all disappointed. I like the shows, but purely for a day out with the cats, I was never going to be a "serious" cat show contender 

I am tempted to try them in the Pedigree Pets section, but I suspect they are too "cranky" at shows for those classes, where a pretty outgoing cat is what they look for. Mine would probably hiss & spit at the judge :lol:


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey BSH! I'll probably see you there then. Our cat's will be very close together so I'll look out for Darwin and say hello. 

Biawhiska and Hobbs, if you fancy saying hello I'll be in the British section too, with a kitten and an adult ...


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Dozymoo said:


> Hey BSH! I'll probably see you there then. Our cat's will be very close together so I'll look out for Darwin and say hello.
> 
> Biawhiska and Hobbs, if you fancy saying hello I'll be in the British section too, with a kitten and an adult ...


See you there!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Just 3 days to go  I hope everyone is still coming along? Anyone else joing us?

I shall be in the British Neuter section so do come and say "Hi", I don't bite although Darwin may, depending on his mood :scared:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm still going, I love going with out a cat, it's far less stressful :thumbup:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

We are still going too!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Biawhiska said:


> I'm still going, I love going with out a cat, it's far less stressful :thumbup:


Taking 1 cat is less than half the stress of taking 2 I found! No cats must be a breeze


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, I think I prefer just taking one at a time. No cats means you can buy a catalogue and think 'glad i didn't enter cuz my cat would have lost big time today' :lol:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

BSH said:


> Just 3 days to go  I hope everyone is still coming along? Anyone else joing us?
> 
> I shall be in the British Neuter section so do come and say "Hi", I don't bite although Darwin may, depending on his mood :scared:


Christine is going, she will be in the SLH and Pet Ped section, she says too come over too the Pet Ped for a cuddle with Jack.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Steverags said:


> Christine is going, she will be in the SLH and Pet Ped section, she says too come over too the Pet Ped for a cuddle with Jack.


Oh I will 
Really looking forward to the day.


----------

